# Browning 9 mm



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

We recently inherited a Browning 9mm semiautomatic pistol from a friend that passed away. Not knowing much about handguns, I was wondering if anyone knew any information about the gun and its production history. Looking up some info on the internet, there was alot of information about it from the UK, possibly as a service pistol. The man we recieved it from was in the US Air Force in Vietnam and also stationed in England for a couple years. Could this possibly be his service pistol? How much are they worth? It's in very good condition. We're not looking to sell, just curious.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

There are a LOT of Hi Power variations that will affect the price. Age is also an issue. You can contact Browning and look up the serial number to age it. The site should also give you some information on the model you have. Then go to Gunbroker.com and see if you see anything similar...


----------

